# What guns do you own that top the 1000 dollar mark?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an AR15 that is a little over the 1000 dollar mark, then I have my custom 10/22 that is well over the 1000 dollar mark. oh, and a Dan Wesson Pointman7 1911 with a bunch of work done to it that is probably worth right around a grand. 

anybody else here top the 1000 dollar scale?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you talkingabout just the base price of the gun or including all the accessories on it?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

all together.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Browning "Sweet Sixteen" shotgun that was made in Belgium that tops the $1,000 mark. 

If the Rem. 788 fan club keeps growing and the fanatics keep dropping the big money for them on the internet, I could possibly have a second gun worth over a $1,000 in the future. I have a Rem. 788 .223 that is in great condition.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Springfield 1911 Defender .45 Auto
2. Savage Long Range Precision Varminter
3. Remington .243 Varmint Special (being rebuilt w/ custom barrel, blue print the action.....)

-)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

- Nighthawk Custom GRP II Recon
- Beretta 686 Onyx 12 ga O/U
- Bushmaster Varminter
- Benelli SBE II


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

benelli sbe2. bought it for 1150 when they first came out, now they go for like 1450. makes me sick that prices have gone up so much


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

My BAR Safari and the Leupold scope ought to fetch a grand or more. Funny...never thought I owned any gun that expensive.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I lost all mine in that tragic boating accident on Strawberry... :roll:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad you brought this up, I have to finish my list for my insurance company. Everyone may want to check their polocy. I called my agent to make sure my guns were insured against theft, fire and flood, he said sure up to $1000, and I said per gun and he said no total, I told him I had individual guns worth more than that, he told me to get him a list with SN's and he would get them covered.

My list, 

Browning Safrai BAR 30-06 with Leupold scope Belgium.
Busmaster AR with Eotech scope.
Browning Auto 5 Belgium
Winchester Model 70 .270 pre 64 still in box never fired
Wichester model 94-22 Boy Scout commemorative in original box never fired.
Carbon 15 .223 pistol (original, the new ones are less than 1K)
Browning .22 semi auto with KULLMORGAN Bear Cub 4x scope.
Winchester Mod 70 30-06 pre 64 with leupold scope.
Winchester Mod 70 300 WSM with Leupold scope.

Putting expensive optics on a gun brings it up to $1000 really fast.

You know what you did with this thread, I was looking at the rest of my guns on my insurance list and I have more $$$ in guns than I paid for my first house :shock:  

Don't let my wife see this.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a lot of them worth more than a grand, but to name a few of them

SBE
Xtrema 2
Browning .270WSM
Browning Bar 7 mag
AR-15

Most exspensive one
Barrett Model 82A1 

Buy a quality gun vault, its cheaper in the long run than a rider policy on your homeowners insurance. :wink:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mojo 1 wrote:


> Buy a quality gun vault, its cheaper in the long run than a rider policy on your homeowners insurance.


I like to have both :wink:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

With scopes and modifications made I have a few that would be at least a grand. I've got some inherited and antique guns that I ought to get appraised because I really have no idea on the value. My big money guns would be my ARs, 1911s, semi-auto shotguns, and an O/U shotgun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Getting off topic a bit for a minute. It always hits me wrong when I hear/read questions/statements about worth of an item. To ask properly, in stead of asking, "how much is it worth", it should be, "how much is it worth to a potential buyer/seller". An item is 'worth' more than the buyer is willing to pay, and less than the seller is willing to accept. If a gun sells for $1000.00 dollars, it is worth MORE than that to the buyer and LESS than that to the seller. I think a more accurate question would be, "How much have you invested in your guns?". Just me being anal again, sorry folks. Carry on. 8) 

BTW, I have optics and bows that have cost me more than $1000.00 each but no guns.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Mojo 1 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Buy a quality gun vault, its cheaper in the long run than a rider policy on your homeowners insurance.
> ...


So would I if I could afford to have a rider policy  , I have several high value antiques guns that prohibits that from happening. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Getting off topic a bit for a minute. It always hits me wrong when I hear/read questions/statements about worth of an item. To ask properly, in stead of asking, "how much is it worth", it should be, "how much is it worth to a potential buyer/seller". An item is 'worth' more than the buyer is willing to pay, and less than the seller is willing to accept. If a gun sells for $1000.00 dollars, it is worth MORE than that to the buyer and LESS than that to the seller. I think a more accurate question would be, "How much have you invested in your guns?". Just me being anal again, sorry folks. Carry on. 8)
> 
> BTW, I have optics and bows that have cost me more than $1000.00 each but no guns.


Pro, you make a good point; it is a matter of how much is it worth to you to have it. Can't say about the selling aspect of it because I don't sell a gun very often, my gun vaults tend to become black holes once guns are in there. I should probably sell a few of them I don't use anymore but never seem to get around to doing it, unless I despise that particle gun.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> anybody else here top the 1000 dollar scale?


Are you manipulating our gun ownership pride to find out who has the greatest stash of expensive guns so you can steal them? :shock:

Just Kidding


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SBE II just bought last year for only $1,200 with the Cabelas sale vs what someone mentioned as the price for about $1,450  

Mojo,
What is your Bar 7 Mag? I have a Bar Safari from the 60's, gold trigger bighorn inscription and all topped with a Nike, but I do not believe the value is >$1M; what is yours? BTW do you have an occasional ejection issue? Certain loads seem to not fully eject on mine.

Pro, 
Another point would be that just because you paid x dollars for generally depreciating personal property (firearms in this case) certainly does not mean that it is worth that now, even though it was you as the owner, which in certain people's minds believe that that alone increases the value 40%. Those are the kinds of ads where they have to be relisted like 5 times on KSL; it is pretty obvious when it does not sell and several hundred people have viewed the ad that you are way overpriced, those kinds of folks crack me up. Particularly ATV ads where the 2-year old one is more expensive than brand new; how does that appreciation work? Just funny.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, I’m impressed. Some of us have some VERY nice firearms. I am Particularly jealous of the Nighthawk Custom GRP II Recon, Barrett Model 82A1, and lots of AR’s, other 1911’s and a few SBE’s .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> [quote="Gee LeDouche":2ctpc0yp]
> anybody else here top the 1000 dollar scale?


Are you manipulating our gun ownership pride to find out who has the greatest stash of expensive guns so you can steal them? :shock:

Just Kidding [/quote:2ctpc0yp]

Now that would be a major mistake. Can you say "DRT". :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Mojo,
> What is your Bar 7 Mag? I have a Bar Safari from the 60's, gold trigger bighorn inscription and all topped with a Nike, but I do not believe the value is >$1M; what is yours? BTW do you have an occasional ejection issue? Certain loads seem to not fully eject on mine.
> .


I have the Standard grade 1, 1990 is the year of manufacture, with the gun, mounts, a Leupold scope and custom trigger work it cost right over 1G. It's the best shooting Semi I ever owned, it shoots 1" 100 yd groups with PMC GOLD line loads (140 Barnes x-bullets) and groups acceptably with most other loads I have tried.

I have never had any jamming issues except with a few hand loads a friend made; I believe it was an overall cartridge length issue, too long. It's possible your ejector is worn or if your gun was ever refinished bluing could had run down in the chamber, accumulated and that can lead to stuck casings after firing. I had a Remington semi that had that problem, I had a gunsmith polish the chamber no more troubles, polishing of the chamber could help with your jamming problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious- what is a rider policy? 

I looked up the values on some of my guns that were given to me by my grandpa, and was surprised to see how much they were worth. The Model 70 in .243 is estimated at around $1400. The old model 12 20 gauge is estimated at $1200. Neither have been altered from original, and are in great shape. Of course, as Pro pointed out, their WORTH is far greater than their value. It's fun to have guns that my grandpa and great grandpa used. I have several others, that aren't worth much money anymore, but you couldn't put a price tag on the sentimental value.

Some day I'd really like to have a Citori, a nice A-bolt, and a nice auto shotgun though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Just curious- what is a rider policy?


A more accurate term would be policy rider--
A policy rider is a provision or modification to an existing insurance policy that provides additional coverage to an insurance policy.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="Dwight Schrutester":1fmo2iev][quote="Gee LeDouche":1fmo2iev]
> anybody else here top the 1000 dollar scale?


Are you manipulating our gun ownership pride to find out who has the greatest stash of expensive guns so you can steal them? :shock:

Just Kidding [/quote:1fmo2iev]

Now that would be a major mistake. Can you say "DRT". :lol:[/quote:1fmo2iev]

+1 I dont think even I have enough Kahoaneys to break into a house that I KNOW has numerous guns, many probably loaded.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":33q3w4aw][quote="Dwight Schrutester":33q3w4aw]
> Are you manipulating our gun ownership pride to find out who has the greatest stash of expensive guns so you can steal them? :shock:
> Just Kidding


Now that would be a major mistake. Can you say "DRT". :lol:[/quote:33q3w4aw]
+1 I dont think even I have enough Kahoaneys to break into a house that I KNOW has numerous guns, many probably loaded.[/quote:33q3w4aw]

I wouldn't say you are lacking Kahoaneys but that you have some brains.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So why would one need a policy rider? Is it because you have so much invested in your firearms that I would far outweigh the cost of the house were anything to happen, such as catastrophic fire or flood?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> So why would one need a policy rider? Is it because you have so much invested in your firearms that I would far outweigh the cost of the house were anything to happen, such as catastrophic fire or flood?


On my insurance for example, the homeowners ins. only pays $500.00 per firearm, regardless of the model, caliber, etc. It was explained to me that most homes have a fridge, stove, personal effects, stereo, etc...therefore setting a standard rate. To add additional insurance you should purchase a rider, therefore insuring your guns for more than or what they are worth....In my case, I had purchased a fireproof safe and recorded all serial numbers with pictures to proof what may be lost, stolen or damaged...I did not buy the rider, but can proof what I've owned...


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Colt Delta elite 10MM first edition with a serial number below 10.Never been fired, the slide has never back more than enough to check the condition. I have the Original box and paper work. Last one I seen sold for over $3,000 (of course that is with a significantly higher serial number). It's my baby! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> Colt Delta elite 10MM first edition with a serial number below 10.Never been fired, the slide has never back more than enough to check the condition. I have the Original box and paper work. Last one I seen sold for over $3,000 (of course that is with a significantly higher serial number). It's my baby! :mrgreen:


How do you store such a thing; case on the wall inside the walk in vault?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hidden safe.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

....i excercise my right to the 5th :mrgreen:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I personally have a Benelli M2 that I have over $1400 in. And then I have a Winchester Model 94 made in 1949 that is worth around a grand I think. But this gun is priceless, I wouldn't sell it for anything. It was my grandpa's. My dad has two shotguns worth over a $1000


----------

